# vizsla junior becoming too skinny



## geoprim (Mar 5, 2015)

hi guys, proud owner of a very skinny vizsla here, and i need some advise and experience. i got a 6,5 month old V who is extra extra extra energetic. the last 3 weeks we noticed that he did not gain any weight (like 300 gramms only) and he is still growing fast. also he is becoming very skinny. he seems to be very healthy and everything is ok except that every time we go for a walk his first pooping is as it should be, but the rest is diarrhea. we have already tried probiotics, rice and chicken, meat, he took antiparasite pills again. but this issue still insists. we have tried plenty of different dry food. we haven't changed it the last 1,5 month. the doctor's here say that still his weight and appearance is acceptable for an energetic vizsla junior. but when other dog owners stop you in the park asking you why your dog is so skinny i thing something is wrong.any advice/idea on the matter.
or at least propose a healthy way to fatten him up a little.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, geoprim, and welcome to the forums! 

This subject has come up pretty often, and you will find some good, informative discussions about it. Look on the right side of your screen, and you will see a "Search" box. Type in "too skinny" or "not gaining weight" and press Search. Another search term you can use is "Satin Balls". There are many ways you can increase your pup's caloric intake. He needs more calories. ;D

Also, other members can certainly chime in right here! ;D ;D


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well first off your V is NOT extra extra extra energetic. Your V is nornal haha.
Secondly, don't listen to any non-V owners talk about your dog being skinny.
That would be like me telling a farmer his cows look fat. 
Some pictures would help.
_"except that every time we go for a walk his first pooping is as it should be, but the rest is diarrhea. "_ If this omly happens when walking maybe your dog is just nervous when walking? If it doesnt happen other than walking then different food won't change it.
I second Satin Balls for weight management..


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Hated when people would say Koda was to skinny and then say what kind of dog is that? From being on here I knew she was how she should be but still had to listen to others opinion... and every time I heard it I felt like they thought I was bad owner... even though I knew she was perfect!!!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

If your pup is really skinny and not digesting food properly, you could always try a raw or home cooked diet. It tends to nip these situations in the bud real fast.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd agree that extra extra energetic = normal Vizsla.

Agree that we'd need to see pictures. A normal 6.5 month old Vizsla is going to be "skinny" relative to most other dog breeds (and should be).

Disagree on the satin balls. They are not a nutritionally balanced supplement, and most recipes have way to many species inappropriate items like cereals and sugars to recommend them.

I'm with Organicthoughts, and would suggest a Prey Model Raw diet if you want something optimal for the V.

Bill


----------



## geoprim (Mar 5, 2015)

thank you guys for the responses. it seems that little Buda has actually some health issuer, since today i noticed fresh blood in his loose stool. the quirious thing is that there is blood in only the evening loose stool. the morning one and the first evening are perfect. i dunno, we will visit the vet to do some examinations.


----------



## annaelle (Apr 20, 2015)

Good luck to you and Buda! 
As per other people's comments, we get those a lot (we have a 4 months old), my dog's ribs are the first thing people comment about. It is quite annoying actually. 
Good luck


----------



## geoprim (Mar 5, 2015)

soooo... after many many examinations, diets changing dog food, eating programs e.t.c. and some different vets, they concluded that is was some kind of colitis. and after some heavy antibiotics and special diet, we managed to stop it. for a While. cause since we got back home in Hungary after 3 months it started again, plus we developed separation anxiety and some allergy during the summer.
about the pooping thing, i made a strange though which i haven't discussed with a doctor but more propable they will reject it. Buda was born with umbilical hernias which the doctor said that will dissappear when he grows up(it more or less has) and if we want when we do the nutering procedure she can also fix that. so i was wondering since buda is doing whatever all the other dogs do in the park and he was not infected with something known. i was wondering if the diarea issue i connected with the umbilical hernias somehow. anyone heard smtn like that before?? 
now his diet is good quality dog food and cooked chicken with rice.and has been the same the last 2,5 months


----------

